# Offer on a site



## rosecottage (29 Sep 2009)

I have seen a site with FPP for 60k with a local auctioneer and wonder what kind of an offer to go in with??/

Its orginal price was 160k with this auctioneer. two other auctioneers are selling it one for 90k and another with the price down at 120k.


----------



## sparkeee (29 Sep 2009)

offer 30 k


----------



## rosecottage (9 Oct 2009)

tks offered 45k last week and was told not a hope, what should be my next move


----------



## corkgal (9 Oct 2009)

Make a time limit on the 45k offer.


----------

